

Nestle’s California Water Theft Censored by Reddit - dredmorbius
http://pontiactribune.com/california-water-nestle-reddit-censors-anti-media/

======
zettahash
Is "censored" the correct term or were rules actually broken to warrant the
removal of the post? Reddit definitely faces a real challenge when subreddits
are established with a name like _/ r/news_ but are self-moderated and enforce
their own strict rules regarding what qualifies as news. There are tons of
cases of rogue moderators but also very fair reasons for posts to be removed.

I appreciate one commenter's response:

 _Nick Bernabe - while I respect your work and what you 're accomplishing
here, not being an opinion piece isn't just about citing facts. It's also
about maintaining a certain professionalism in the writing. Let the facts be
persuasive, don't editorialize with statements like "Because profit, of
course. Or perhaps more befittingly, theft. But you get the idea." That just
diminishes the strength of what is being presented by making the author look
obviously partisan and therefore easier to disregard._

It's way too easy to shout "censorship" and start coming up with conspiracy
theories where mega corporations are taking control of peoples' freedom. In
reality, I don't think Nestle actually cares about what anyone on Reddit's
saying when we're all pseudonymous anyway. Twitter might be a different story
though.

